# Question for someone with green fingers...



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi a friend has moved into a Villa with a Pergola over the rear terrace. On it's own the shade it provides is pretty minimal. They asked my advice and In the UK I'd be down to the Garden Centre for a climber of some sort to add to the shade and make it look nicer, however here I am at two losses really.

1. Can anybody suggest a vine or other climber which can put up with the temperature here? - I guess in summer they could provide some shade with netting for the leaves but if there is anything that will not suffer from the leaves being burnt even in this heat that would be great!

2. Where would one obtain something like this here?

Something that will put down a good 20 feet in one season would be ideal but I appreciate that might be difficult here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to add an s to the thread title - irritating me already!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Can someone tell me how to add an s to the thread title - irritating me already!


In my experience at trying to do the same, you can't once posted !!! Someone please correct me as I would like to also know to! ... :confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Hi a friend has moved into a Villa with a Pergola over the rear terrace. On it's own the shade it provides is pretty minimal. They asked my advice and In the UK I'd be down to the Garden Centre for a climber of some sort to add to the shade and make it look nicer, however here I am at two losses really.
> 
> 1. Can anybody suggest a vine or other climber which can put up with the temperature here? - I guess in summer they could provide some shade with netting for the leaves but if there is anything that will not suffer from the leaves being burnt even in this heat that would be great!
> 
> ...


Now theres a challenge ... been to the garden souk etc and not seen anything ....but seen similar things growing at AR although not over a pergola ....

Elphy .... you got any suggestions here ? ... help !!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I've seen them around too but I thought I'd ask here before being a wierdo and knocking on someones door (or sneaking a clippping at night!)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> In my experience at trying to do the same, you can't once posted !!! Someone please correct me as I would like to also know to! ... :confused2:


A mod can do it I believe.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Climbers are available in the garden centres. Check out The garden centre by the Gold & Diamond Park, but they are pricey so actually buy from one of the smaller ones that are usually situated by mosques and are _way_ cheaper. Whereabouts is your friend living?

Bouganvillea can stand full sun and there is another one that grows quickly with yellow flowers, whose name I forget, that can too. I even have a Jasmine that is in full sun most of the day that is doing well. 

I'm just about to change the thread title as it bugs me too!

-


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

The button says I must spread myself around before I can thank you again Elphaba but thank you! and others! Friend has moved into the Al Reef project in Abu Dhabi Emirate.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

_From Sandypool_ .... 1_. Can anybody suggest a vine or other climber which can put up with the temperature here? - I guess in summer they could provide some shade with netting for the leaves but if there is anything that will not suffer from the leaves being burnt even in this heat that would be great!

From Elphy .... Bouganvillea can stand full sun and there is another one that grows quickly with yellow flowers, whose name I forget, that can too. I even have a Jasmine that is in full sun most of the day that is doing well. _

Just thought I would highlight Elphy, Sandy is after climbers .... Bouganvillea isn't a climber but does make a great privacy plant or hedge .... And, is the Jasmine on a trellis or how are you propagating that ?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I used to stay at a hotel in Antigua through work which had a Bougainvillaea sat atop a pergola though I would have to research how to get it settled in such a position. I didn't think of it initially as although the Carib is hot it is a good 15 degrees C cooler than here (and always rained when I was there!) Love Jasmine to I guess a trellis would be necessary though....

If anyone can think of a grape vine even better - bit of moonshine wine would be nice! haha!

PS I also can't thank you by the button as the forum says I am not being ****ty enough with my thanks!

Love Google - Bougainvillaea Training


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bouganvillea grows in a way that it works perfectly as a climber. It's all over the place here and no problem with the heat. Too hot for grape vines though.

-


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

That was just wishful thinking on my part - thanks E will get down to the centre next time I'm at my friends. Al Reef is about equal distance Dubai to Abu Dhabi so I'd rather go where I've heard about.

Many thanks!


----------

